# Silver BMW Strikethrough



## 44care (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Guys......

Bad news for me im afraid....

Was wet sanding my BMW to lift a concrete stain and ended up going through the paint i believe... Could any one confirm?








Any suggestions to how I could try and get this fixed without the expensive respray?

Was contemplating buying the following matching paint and trying a fix myself...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270636520776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep can confirm you have gone through, an the area where the damage is, i can only recommend a respray as any touch up and trying to wetsand on the edge, you will end up in the same position again  also silver is quite hard to colour match.....


----------



## 44care (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks Robert - is the damage likely to get any worse from not getting resprayed - flaking or peeling around this damged area etc?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It really depends hows far you have gone through, in the pics im not sure if im seeing bare metal or not but if it is then potentially it will rust....as for peeling or flaking, i guess over time moisture could build up and cause that, but its something i dont have an in depth knowledge or experience with long term after effects of striking through....sorry, but im sure some other pro's might have done a test to see the long term effects are etc..


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Peeling will occur over time, and rusting might...

You should get it resprayed or at least respray it yourself if you think you can handle it.
Doing it yourself it won't be perfect, but it depends on how good you want it to be and how good you are with these kind of things.

Good luck! It's always sad to see something like this happen. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Working from the outside in, it looks like you have good paint (silver), primer (light grey/cream), etch primer (dark tan) and the dark grey in the middle looks like bare metal. I'd get something on there, even if it doesn't look good as soon as possible to prevent it rusting.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If I were you I'd find myself a SMART repairer that someone can recommend.
It's an ideal repair for SMART ... especially as you've already rubbed it down  
Make sure he knows he'll have to take the light out though.


----------



## 44care (Sep 21, 2009)

what do you mean take the light out?

Any recommendations for someone in NI. and potential costs?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

As in remove the rear brake light cluster. 

Thats some pretty serious strike through mate not just a clearcoat strike throught but uve gone down to bare metal. 

What grades of paper did you use?


----------



## 44care (Sep 21, 2009)

Think it was 2000...

eeek, really disappointed with myself!!!!

I was using a sanding block and I was maybe using too much pressure..

Should i be using much pressure at all while sanding?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

surely u could see the change in colour going though the base though? let alone the 2 primers etc? 

yh i think youve applied abit to much pressure. very little pressure is needed when wet sanding the same as when machine polishing and also a PDG i most definately needed for wet sanding.


----------

